
Show HN: Monitor webpages and get fresh data sent to your webhooks - omneity
https://monitoro.xyz/?ref=hn
======
omneity
Hello HN,

Monitoro is a service I built to watch websites for changes, scrape data, and
whenever the data changes send it to a webhook of your choice.

It started as a scratch-your-own-itch kind of situation where I wanted to
monitor the prices for some stuff to buy, until I decided to make a product
out of it to help others solve similar issues.

I am available to answer any questions you might have.

